# Don't know where to start... advice needed!



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi,

My boyfriend is moving to Canada (Toronto) through an internal transfer from his work. The plan is that I will look at going out there after 6 - 12 months. However, I'm concerned about what I would need to do and if I would be able to get a work permit at all. We aren't married or classed as common-law partners so I would assume it's something I need to get on my own merit.

I'm female, 24, and I haven't got much in the way of qualifications, however I did study IT at college for 1 1/2 years after completing Secondary School. I have worked for a large telecommunications company full time for the past 5 1/2 years where I've gained experience as a call centre operative first of all, managerial experience of new starters and temps, experience with outsource relationships, and most recently an administration manager for the last 2 years. I speak fluent English and have basic knowledge of German (I'm not sure if that's relevant though )

Can anyone advise on the type of Visa/permit I would be best applying for and any opinions of the likely hood that I might get one? 

Also, again I'm not sure if this will matter in any way, but my granddad was originally born in Canada to a Canadian mother and English father and has lived in England for the majority of his life... can I use this is any way at all? (I'd assume not but just thought I would check, sorry if it sounds stupid)

Thanks to anyone for any advice they can give.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ConfusedSMR said:


> Hi,
> 
> My boyfriend is moving to Canada (Toronto) through an internal transfer from his work. The plan is that I will look at going out there after 6 - 12 months. However, I'm concerned about what I would need to do and if I would be able to get a work permit at all. We aren't married or classed as common-law partners so I would assume it's something I need to get on my own merit.
> 
> ...


Given your age and lack of credentials I suggest you look into the BUNAC programme. If successful it would provide you with a 12 month working visa.
Work Canada | Working Holiday Canada, live and work in canada, Seasonal Jobs Canada, Jobs in Canada

I think you are one generation removed from Canadian citizenship.


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Given your age and lack of credentials I suggest you look into the BUNAC programme. If successful it would provide you with a 12 month working visa.
> 
> I think you are one generation removed from Canadian citizenship.


That's great, thank you. Absolutly something to consider for next year if it's still running, all being well. Do you know if there would be a chance of getting a work permit after the 12 months? Say if I get a job offer whilst I'm there?

Thanks again


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ConfusedSMR said:


> That's great, thank you. Absolutly something to consider for next year if it's still running, all being well. Do you know if there would be a chance of getting a work permit after the 12 months? Say if I get a job offer whilst I'm there?
> 
> Thanks again


It's possible but quite difficult. You would need to find an employer willing to go through the LMO (Labour Market Opinion) process which entails the employer applying to Canadian Government for permission to hire someone from abroad.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

ConfusedSMR said:


> Also, again I'm not sure if this will matter in any way, but my granddad was originally born in Canada to a Canadian mother and English father and has lived in England for the majority of his life... can I use this is any way at all? (I'd assume not but just thought I would check, sorry if it sounds stupid)
> 
> Thanks to anyone for any advice they can give.


There's actually a chance that you are a Canadian citizen. Check here:

Are you unsure if you are a Canadian Citizen?

It's worthwhile contacting the Canadian embassy to have your situation assessed. It's possible that your grandfather's child (your mother or father) is a Canadian citizen. Therefore there's a chance that you are a Canadian citizen. The rules are complicated and date specific but it's certainly worth pursuing the possibility.


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Great thanks for all your help and for your message Auld Yin, that's great news! 

I feel abit more positive about the whole thing now.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ConfusedSMR said:


> Great thanks for all your help and for your message Auld Yin, that's great news!
> 
> I feel abit more positive about the whole thing now.


I truly hope that information helps you. I /we'd be interested to learn of your success with the new information.

Good Luck.


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> I truly hope that information helps you. I /we'd be interested to learn of your success with the new information.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thank you! I will keep you updated 

Just one more thing... if I apply for IEC this January, will I need to sort out the Police Certificate before I apply? Also, if I do apply and am accepted, can I go any time before the end of the year and the 1 Yr will start from when I land?

sorry for all the questions.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ConfusedSMR said:


> Thank you! I will keep you updated
> 
> Just one more thing... if I apply for IEC this January, will I need to sort out the Police Certificate before I apply? Also, if I do apply and am accepted, can I go any time before the end of the year and the 1 Yr will start from when I land?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I'm not familiar with the IEC acronym. Please elaborate.

Thanks.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

ConfusedSMR said:


> Thank you! I will keep you updated
> 
> Just one more thing... if I apply for IEC this January, will I need to sort out the Police Certificate before I apply? Also, if I do apply and am accepted, can I go any time before the end of the year and the 1 Yr will start from when I land?
> 
> ...


Firstly, have you determined for certain that you are not a Canadian citizen? See my previous post.


IEC = International Experience Canada

You need to submit the police certificate with the application. Once approved, you get a Letter of Introduction (LOI). You present your LOI when entering Canada and you'll be issued a work permit that is valid for 1 year from your date of entry. I'm not sure if there's a time limit between obtaining LOI and entering Canada.

They seem to have different web sites for each country but the basic requirements seem to be the same. You can usually find what you're looking for in the FAQ sections. Here are a couple of useful links:

Frequently Asked Questions ; International Experience Canada

Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) - International Experience Canada


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> Firstly, have you determined for certain that you are not a Canadian citizen? See my previous post.


Thank you, I did take the test.. It's likely that my mum is a canadian citizen but im not sure about me. Would she have to apply for proof of citizenship as well as me if we wanted to find out? Only I'm not sure how it would affect our status in this country. 

Thanks again


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

ConfusedSMR said:


> Thank you, I did take the test.. It's likely that my mum is a canadian citizen but im not sure about me. Would she have to apply for proof of citizenship as well as me if we wanted to find out? Only I'm not sure how it would affect our status in this country.
> 
> Thanks again


Your UK status is unaffected by any Canadian citizenships held by your mother and possibly you.

It sounds like your mother is a dual citizen (UK and Canada). It sounds like you are a UK citizen - and you MIGHT also be a Canadian citizen. 

Canadian citizenship by descent is now limited to one generation. Your mother is a Canadian citizen by descent (through her father - your grandfather). Under the new law, someone in your position (a child born outside Canada to a Canadian by descent) is no longer a Canadian citizen. However, this law was implemented in 2009 and no-one who was a Canadian citizen under the old law can lose their citizenship under the new law. If you were a Canadian citizen before the law changed, then you are still a Canadian citizen now. Check here:

New citizenship rules

I don't know all the details (e.g. dates of birth of you or your mother) but I made some reasonable guesses and answered the questions here:

Are you unsure if you are a Canadian Citizen?

The results were inconclusive but seemed to suggest that you might well be a Canadian citizen already. It really is worth your while to find out for sure. The easiest way to find out is to apply for a Certificate of Canadian Citizenship.


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> The results were inconclusive but seemed to suggest that you might well be a Canadian citizen already. It really is worth your while to find out for sure. The easiest way to find out is to apply for a Certificate of Canadian Citizenship.


Thank you very much for all your help. Yes, I got the same inconclusive answer. Would you know if my mum would need to apply for proof before I had too? Or can I just apply assuming that my mother is classed as a Canadian citizen?

Thanks again


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

ConfusedSMR said:


> Thank you very much for all your help. Yes, I got the same inconclusive answer. Would you know if my mum would need to apply for proof before I had too? Or can I just apply assuming that my mother is classed as a Canadian citizen?
> 
> Thanks again


The more I research this the more I am convinced that you are a Canadian citizen. You are the 2nd generation born outside Canada and so you are not affected by the 2009 law change that limits Canadian citizenship by descent to the 1st generation born outside Canada.

Read this:

Frequently asked questions: Applying for citizenship

I believe that your mother needs to obtain a Certificate of Canadian Citizenship first. Then you use this to apply for yours.


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> The more I research this the more I am convinced that you are a Canadian citizen. You are the 2nd generation born outside Canada and so you are not affected by the 2009 law change that limits Canadian citizenship by descent to the 1st generation born outside Canada.
> 
> I believe that your mother needs to obtain a Certificate of Canadian Citizenship first. Then you use this to apply for yours.


It is definatly worth a try! Thanks again for all your help. I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

ConfusedSMR said:


> It is definatly worth a try! Thanks again for all your help. I will let you know how I get on.


You could contact the Canadian embassy in London and get their opinion. However, the best that they can probably do is tell you that you might be a Canadian citizen and that you should apply for a Certificate of Canadian Citizenship to find out for sure. It would be interesting to hear their opinion though - assuming you can get any response from them. Otherwise, just go ahead and apply for the Certificate of Canadian Citizenship. Good luck!


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> You could contact the Canadian embassy in London and get their opinion. However, the best that they can probably do is tell you that you might be a Canadian citizen and that you should apply for a Certificate of Canadian Citizenship to find out for sure. It would be interesting to hear their opinion though - assuming you can get any response from them. Otherwise, just go ahead and apply for the Certificate of Canadian Citizenship. Good luck!



Yeah I think I'll give them a call. Although I think it's doubtful because reading about it i think my mum would have had to confirm her citizenship before 2004, which she hasn't. I can only ask them anyway. thanks again


----------



## hill 16 (Jan 7, 2011)

you could go online and do one of the self assesments they have for canadian visas as for which im no too sure as im here sponsored here with a company a mistake i made because im tied to the companyfor a year its a temp work visa:confused2:


----------



## adamroper (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi,

My boyfriend is moving to Canada (Toronto) through an internal transfer from his work. The plan is that I will look at going out there after 6 - 12 months. However, I'm concerned about what I would need to do and if I would be able to get a work permit at all. We aren't married or classed as common-law partners so I would assume it's something I need to get on my own merit.

I'm female, 24, and I haven't got much in the way of qualifications, however I did study IT at college for 1 1/2 years after completing Secondary School. I have worked for a large telecommunications company full time for the past 5 1/2 years where I've gained experience as a call centre operative first of all, managerial experience of new starters and temps, experience with outsource relationships, and most recently an administration manager for the last 2 years. I speak fluent English and have basic knowledge of German (I'm not sure if that's relevant though )

Can anyone advise on the type of Visa/permit I would be best applying for and any opinions of the likely hood that I might get one? 

Also, again I'm not sure if this will matter in any way, but my granddad was originally born in Canada to a Canadian mother and English father and has lived in England for the majority of his life... can I use this is any way at all? (I'd assume not but just thought I would check, sorry if it sounds stupid)

Thanks to anyone for any advice they can give.

Hey, I have been living in Canad for the last 2 years under the scheme, I would say research to see if you can get a Canadian passport with your grandfathers past - i am not sure but if you can thats the best easiest way in.

then the IEC Visa is a great way in and you can potentially get it twice (like me)

i would say try the IEC then when your there go for the family class sponsorship,


----------



## adamroper (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey Confused SMR!

You will need to apply for a police certificate - worth getting that done now if you know you want to apply to the 2013 round. Its a frustrating time and horrible waiting but well worth it - I have been in Canada 2 years under the program now!

All the Best,

Adam


----------

